
The trade war is weighing on Chinese home buying in the US - imgabe
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/26/the-trade-war-is-weighing-on-chinese-home-buying-in-the-us.html
======
imgabe
It is bizarre to me that the language in this article implies this is a bad
thing.

